# The Project



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2007)

Several weeks ago I was contacted by a lady who had a 46' J3 CUB that was partially restored by the new Taylorcraft Company. Well long story short, she got ripped off and had to drive to Brownsville Texas to rescue her airplane. I worked a deal out with her where after I get it back together I could fly it until she decides to sell it. At that time I get my "cut." Anyway it's a fun project; I hope to have this thing flying by the end of the summer if I don't find any showstoppers.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool! Good luck with the project, hope to see more pics of it (whilst flying ).


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 22, 2007)

Very cool Joe!


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a lovely bird - and my idea of a great way to spend the hours after work. I am envious!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2007)

That should go in the "If I Had All the Money In the World, What Plane Would I Buy" thread. Way cool, FBJ.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

Very cool!

My A&P tester had one as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks guys - just working on her is a blast - it's so simple, brings back the golden age of aviation.

The lady who owns it was having it restored as a tribute to her late husband who was killed in a car crash in 2003. She brought it to the new Taylorcraft in Brownsville Texas who started the restoration. Some things they did well, other things were less than satisfactory. Anyway the guy who owned the company ripped her off and stole some items that were either in the plane or items she paid for. If you do a websearch of the new Taylorcraft you'll find they went bankrupt and the owner owes all kinds of folks money. Of course he says he the victim of malicious gossip, but I could tell you I seen his handy work first hand! There's enough FOD in the fuselage to build another aircraft and so far I found a screwdriver and a wrench under the floorboards.

The FAA actually "Red Tagged" this aircraft because the knucklehead at Taylorcraft improperly filled out paper work and did some other things in violation of the FARs. I'm in contact with the FAA and will be sending them photos as I go through the aircraft.

Again, if you ever read anything about Taylorcraft, their bankruptcy and their poor owner being victimized, I could tell you first hand anything they are being accused of is probably true. In the mean time I'm still pushing for a late summer first flight...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool Project, Joe! Looks like a beauty. I can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2007)

how much HP you got in that not that it matters


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> how much HP you got in that not that it matters



A whopping 65!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> A whopping 65!


beats the small one


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a picture of the fuselage behind the rear seat. I had to get there while I was rigging the elevators - look at all the FOD and tools just left there by people from the Taylorcraft factory!


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow! nice aircraft, but crappy arse job they did!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2007)

Real shoddy work on the part of Taylorcraft, Joe. After having seen your work on Fireball, I know this baby will be in tip top condition when you are done with her. I wish I could be there to photograph that first flight.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Eric - I hope the Feds throw the book at this guy.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 25, 2007)

so do I for that matter. can't wait to see it when its finished


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2007)

I missed this thread originally Joe, but this is just absolutely fu*king cool man... I feel the same way about all the FOD in there as well, what a bunch of hacks.... Congrats again on this pretty sweet de4al Joe...

Keep the pics comin...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2007)

Definatly very cool. She is going to be a beaut. I agree and would love to work on these old planes. They were so simple and easy it would just be a joy and a great past time. 

It is projects like this that make me realize I did the right thing by joining this field of work and getting an A&P liscense. Flying is fun but tearing them apart and putting them back together is great as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep!

I'll be posting more pics along the way - tomorrow I'll be out there finishing up the elevator rigging - then I stort getting all that FOD out of the rear fuselage....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 26, 2007)

Well today was a milestone - after fixing all the F*#k ups we pushed out of the barn, put some gas in her and she came to life!

The 4th photo is my daughter, she turned 1.5 the other day!


----------



## Glider (Aug 26, 2007)

Your test pilot will need a cushion or two. Damn, I must be getting old; I thought I was young when I went solo


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I think all members here can't way until that plane flies....good luck and be sure to take a lot of pictures on that baby while you take it to heaven and back


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 26, 2007)

Well done on the job so far Joe!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great Joe!  I see that you are starting Autumn early in aviation. Not that it surprises me at all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2007)

Glider said:


> Your test pilot will need a cushion or two. Damn, I must be getting old; I thought I was young when I went solo



Joe is the Test Pilot!


----------



## Glider (Aug 26, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Joe is the Test Pilot!



Your just saying that to make me feel better.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2007)

No actually that was a goof on my part! 

I was a bit hung over this morning when I posted that and I now I finally realized you are talking about Joes Daughter! 

Yeah I feel stupid now....


----------



## mkloby (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey joe - awesome pics. Cute kid too. I envy that instrument panel... plain simple VFR cruisin without a care in the world!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys - besides getting the wings on I have to comply with an AD on the wing struts. The lower portion of the struts corrode so that has to be checked. Also the numbnuts who covered the wings left out about a half dozen cap screws on the lower R/H wing on the L/E. I have to find out if I could put the capscrews over the covering and the patch them or else the whole right wing will have to be re covered.

Although she ran well, the mag switch didn't work right, (bad ground) I had fuel leaks all over the place and the oil pressure sending unit was leaking - all because the folks from Taylorcraft put all the fittings on just a tad tighter than hand tight. I've got to go through everything to make sure this thing doesn't fall apart on the first flight.

Anyway, more to come!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2007)

One thing I know for sure is that it will be tip top when you get done with it. I look forward to seeing it done.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2007)

Joe: This is the first I've seen of this thread. I am impressed !! Would like
to see more pic's as the project progresses. Looks like a fun way to spend
a weekend. Have fun !

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm dustin' this one off....

Today I moved the plane today to Meadowlake Airport, just east of Colorado Springs. I have it in a hangar and am ready to put the wings on. With that said I'm looking for a first flight sometime in September or October. Stay tuned!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Safe winds and blue skies buddy!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope it goes well!!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 10, 2008)

Yup agree with the above.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool, Joe. Sounds like you have been making good progress.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2008)

We want pics! We want pics! We want pics! We want pics! We want tep, We wamo tep, We mo tep....



He-MO-TeP!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah, flying in a Cub, it'll be so cool. Pics please, Joe...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll be working on the plane later in the week, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good, so far, Joe. Can't wait to see that baby fly !!

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Well today I finally got out to the hangar where I now have her stored. the owner showed up with her deceased husband's brother in law, the first owner of the aircraft - we talked for about a half an hour - told me he flew the airplane from Connecticut to Colorado! Anyway after they left it was getting a little late, didn't want to start anything that time consuming so I threw about a half of gallon of gas in her and fired her up!!!!

Hope to have the wings on within the next two weeks!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2008)

:drool: Looking real nice, Joe!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good Joe, look forward to seeing more pics (especially when she is ready to fly/flying).


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 21, 2008)

lookin good joe


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool stuff Joe!


----------



## twoeagles (Aug 21, 2008)

What a little beauty! I know the sound and smell so well, and am green with envy!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2008)

Hoz come we don't see any pic's of FBJ in the cockpit ??

Looking good, Joe. Waitin' for the test flight....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 21, 2008)

So far, so good!

Keep us posted.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hoz come we don't see any pic's of FBJ in the cockpit ??
> 
> Looking good, Joe. Waitin' for the test flight....
> 
> Charles



I'll get some new cockpit pics next week - little has been done since the first cockpit pictures I posted.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright! Must have sounded great when you started her up!

To me that was the best sound in the world when you had a broke or torn apart aircraft and I helped rebuild or repair her. When that engine started for the first time, it was such a cool feeling!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2008)

Man I would love to take a flight in that one. Great pics, Joe!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2008)

TODAY WAS A MILESTONE!!!! Wings on and we taxied it - no longer a Penguin!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm very envious , what a lovely machine , far more fun then your run of the mill Piper or Cessna


----------



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2008)

Neat stuff Joe!  You going to fly it out to Camarillo for a photo shoot?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Guys! Eric - would love to fly it out if I had a month or 2!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome stuff man


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome Joe!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2008)

Really happy to see u gettin somewhere with the Cub Joe.... What a sense of accomplishment.... 

Connecticut to Colorado???? Someones ass was asleep...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks Great Joe!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Connecticut to Colorado???? Someones ass was asleep...


Yep!

I guess back in the good ole days when you could fly over large airports and not talk to anybody!



Wayne Little said:


> Looks Great Joe!



Thanks Wayne - when she's done I'll post some detailed photos - maybe you could build one of your award winning models of her! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

You never know Joe!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking really good, Joe. 'Bout time for a test flight, don't you think ?
Take the camera with you !! You ought to buy it !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

When I win the lottery this weekend Joe will probably be the owner of this bird Only stipulation is he will have to take me up for flights when I'm in Colorado on Hunting trips


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Looking really good, Joe. 'Bout time for a test flight, don't you think ?
> Take the camera with you !! You ought to buy it !!
> 
> Charles



Thanks Charles.

I have about a months' worth of work based on my schedule. If I had an easy access to parts and the time I could probably have her in the air within a week.

The camera will be along for the ride!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Now I didn't build it but I just posted this in the model thread, does it look a bit familiar?


----------



## javlin (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful bird Joe I always thought if I was ever able to get a plane I would start with an older Cub.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Now I didn't build it but I just posted this in the model thread, does it look a bit familiar?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

Well here it is folks. Completed the weight and balance the other day. Just a few more minor adjustments and she's ready to fly. I wanted to start the taxi tests this week but weather and schedule dictated otherwise.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking great Joe! Keep it up!


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow first ive seen of this thread, shes looking good joe man i wish i had one what ever happened with the faa?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Wow first ive seen of this thread, shes looking good joe man i wish i had one what ever happened with the faa?


Once I get the log books completed I'll send a copy to the FAA guy who hung the red tag on the aircraft. I'm also keeping my local office in the loop as they eventually will have the final word on all this.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the NC registration


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I like the NC registration


Actually it's "N6" but I know where you're coming from. I think the aircraft originally had an NC registration but for some reason someone changed it. I am going to put 6 inch numbers on the rudder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking great mate!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great Joe!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks awesome mate


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2008)

Joe, that looks real nice! Brought back some memories too; I managed to get a couple or three hours on an ex-USAAF Cub a few years back. It was a lovely little bus to fly, even though the cars below were travelling faster!
looking forward to your first-flight report!
Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2008)

Glad you're real close now Joe, great work mate!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2008)

Great work! hope your pleased with it


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking great Joe!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2008)

Been away from this thread for awhile, Joe. Lookin' good, my friend !!

I said it before, and I'll say it again.... 'bout time for a test flight. NC
number ? Aren't they passe ? 

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Been away from this thread for awhile, Joe. Lookin' good, my friend !!
> 
> I said it before, and I'll say it again.... 'bout time for a test flight. NC
> number ? Aren't they passe ?
> ...



Thanks all! Yes Charles, we're getting close to flying. As far as the "NC" number - those regestrations go back to the CAA days. Some owners decided to keep the original number which stood for "USA - Commercial" or something to that affect.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 20, 2009)

*FIRST FLIGHT TODAY!!!!!*​
After several weeks of running her down the runway and lifting the tail and even getting her a few feet off the ground, today was the day. Completed a long pattern, got 1000' AGL and everything worked except my CHT gage! My landing sucked, ran off the runway but got corrected and no damage to the airplane or pilot!  

The owner was in tears (maybe because of my landing ) This has been a 6 year ordeal for her and now I think she has closure as this was project started when her husband was alive.

I'll put about 10 more hours on it until it sells.

I hope to have pictures later this week - she took them all because I was "a little busy." 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2009)

Great stuff! Get her in the air Joe! We want pics!


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 20, 2009)

I hadn't seen this thread
You get to build aeroplanes and fly them?
I want a job like that... 8)

Congratulations and it was big-hearted of you to help this lady out, Joe
I think she saw that when she came close to tears


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2009)

Brilliant news Joe! Look forward to some pics when you can. Pity you can't meet up with Eric for some air-to-air shots.........(hint,hint!)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 20, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Brilliant news Joe! Look forward to some pics when you can. Pity you can't meet up with Eric for some air-to-air shots.........(hint,hint!)


Actually Eric and I did some flying together a few years back - hope to get him more work one of these days!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome news, Joe. I knew if anyone could get her back in the air, you would be the guy. I'd love to get up and fly with you again, Joe. That last flight was way too short. Damn marine layer...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2009)

!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks guys....

Ya know, over the years I could always sympathize with the combat pilot and the dangers that one would face while preparing and then flying into combat...

But to me, just as treacherous is taking a 60 year old airplane that hasn't flown in almost 30 years back in the air. 

I slept 3 hours last night and been running on adrenaline all day, now that I know I have an airworthy aircraft t work with, I feel like the weight of the world was lifted off me.

Been drinking heavily since 3


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2009)

Fu*kin A Joe, Hot Sh!t!!!!!!

Glad u finally got her up and in the pattern, two BIG thumbs up Shipmate.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 20, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Fu*kin A Joe, Hot Sh!t!!!!!!
> 
> Glad u finally got her up and in the pattern, two BIG thumbs up Shipmate.....



Thanks shipmate! As they used to say in Brooklyn - "Shittin Bricks"

Check this out - look at the date of the first post - almost 2 years to the date!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2009)

Way cool, FBJ.

Surely someone has video...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 20, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Way cool, FBJ.
> 
> Surely someone has video...



The owner took photos but couldn't figure out how to take vids with her camera!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like someone smiled on you FBJ. That's just too cool!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet! Looking forward to some photos!


----------



## Glider (Mar 21, 2009)

Excellent News, very well done. She does look good.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome Joe! Great to see this project nearing the end! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2009)

Excellent news Joe, well done mate!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks again all...

*Now we have PHOTOS!!!*


----------



## Sweb (Mar 22, 2009)

Fabulous! Many hours in one of those. Could have traveled faster on foot but you can't see your destination as well walking. Congratuations! What's next?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2009)

Very cool Joe! Great to see her in the air!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2009)

Terrific Joe! Great work with her!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Joe!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome, Joe. I wish I could have been there to take the shots.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2009)

Great to see her airborne, well done Joe!


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Mar 22, 2009)

Kudos Joe!  First I've seen this thread. My hat's off to you. How much is she selling it for?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks all!

Corsair - 36K OBO - I have an add on Barnstormers. If you know anyone looking for a Cub pm me and I'll give more details


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2009)

You want to list it on my website? It's been a while since I had a sale ad up. If you can send the info and a couple o' pics, I can get it up on the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2009)

evangilder said:


> You want to list it on my website? It's been a while since I had a sale ad up. If you can send the info and a couple o' pics, I can get it up on the site.



Great!!!! I'll send you info later today!!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2009)

No problem. I don't know if I was the reason you sold Fireball, but anything I can do to help.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 23, 2009)

Way cool mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Niiiice work Joe! Top Notch!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 24, 2009)

For sale link posted as of about 20 minutes ago.

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, 1946 Piper J3 Cub For Sale!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Eric!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

great assist Eric, good on ya mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2009)

That has got to be one of the most beautiful planes ever made - a Piper Cub! Cheers for ya Joe!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2009)

Great job Flyboyj, Great job!!!


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Mar 27, 2009)

evangilder said:


> For sale link posted as of about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Van Gilder Aviation Photography, 1946 Piper J3 Cub For Sale!




I like your website. I haven't explored it all yet, but intend to do so.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks. There is a lot up there.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 27, 2009)

Congratulations Joe!

Great to see that plane in the air!

TO


----------



## Marcel (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the cub 8) Great work, Joe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks again all!

I hope to make a few more flights as soon as the weather here clears up.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 10, 2010)

The final chapter...

The Cub sold right before Christmas and has a new home in Ohio. It was flown back there by the new owner who now flies it regularly. It's dressed for the season!!! I pulled these off of face book, I don't think the new owner would mind me posting them....



I guess I did something right!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 10, 2010)

Great job, Joe!  That bird's right back where she belongs, in the air!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 10, 2010)

looks right proper on the skis


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW!! That's great Joe!! I think it looks rather sharp with the skis.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet! What's next in line Joe?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Sweet! What's next in line Joe?



Don't know - got some routine maintenance projects on the horizon and of course Reno in September, so I'll just wait and see.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its great to see her in the air again. Great work and a job well done.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

Great to see her flying again Joe, she looks excellent!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 11, 2010)

Great shots, well done!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2010)

Good to see you got it off to an owner who will be flying it! I have someone out here who may be interested in you having them do their annual late this year.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 11, 2010)

Like giving birth... congratulations!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 11, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Good to see you got it off to an owner who will be flying it! I have someone out here who may be interested in you having them do their annual late this year.



Let me know where and when and the type of airplane - T-34?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll get you guys in touch. It's a BT-13


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad to see her up and flying!


----------

